# Church-Decreed Annulments may soon become law in Philippines



## Hey_Joe (Sep 13, 2016)

https://newsinfo.inquirer.net/952887/church-decreed-annulment-to-be-legalized


----------



## Rebaqshratz (May 15, 2016)

Hey_Joe said:


> https://newsinfo.inquirer.net/952887/church-decreed-annulment-to-be-legalized


Interesting feed back on the web site... Divorce is what is needed with protection of the children (financial) and the spouse. Right now only the rich can afford to get an annulment no matter how egregious the behavior of the offending spouse. Many abandon wives are left to raise their children with no help from the run off husbands. No protection for the females when the hubby needs to prove he is a man's man.


----------



## Hey_Joe (Sep 13, 2016)

Rebaqshratz said:


> Interesting feed back on the web site... Divorce is what is needed with protection of the children (financial) and the spouse. Right now only the rich can afford to get an annulment no matter how egregious the behavior of the offending spouse. Many abandon wives are left to raise their children with no help from the run off husbands. No protection for the females when the hubby needs to prove he is a man's man.


I read those feedback posts.

There are "NO" Child Support Laws in The Philippines. The jails would be more overcrowded than they are now. How many times have you seen "standby", petting their Roosters during afternoon drinking sessions while the wife is washing the neighbors clothes to earn money?

Remember The Family Code used to read The Husband was responsible for the household and support for the family? 
NO MORE.

THE FAMILY CODE OF THE PHILIPPINES : Executive Order No. 209 - FULL TEXT - CHAN ROBLES VIRTUAL LAW LIBRARY

Art. 70. The spouses are jointly responsible for the support of the family.

Art. 71. The management of the household shall be the right and the duty of both spouses. The expenses for such management shall be paid in accordance with the provisions of Article 70.

Church Decreed Annulment is an excellent proposal. 

The law today is up to 7 years in prison, loss of rights to marriage property if prosecuted for being caught with a kabit. Church Decreed Annulment grants immediate relief from the possibility of prison.

Child support laws can come later.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Rebaqshratz said:


> Interesting feed back on the web site... Divorce is what is needed with protection of the children (financial) and the spouse. Right now only the rich can afford to get an annulment no matter how egregious the behavior of the offending spouse. Many abandon wives are left to raise their children with no help from the run off husbands. No protection for the females when the hubby needs to prove he is a man's man.


Agree 100%. Too many skate free from obligations to spouses and children. Problems is where we are living. This is a country that can't (or won't) even enforce traffic laws on the roads-they use speed bumps and fences in place of "qualified" police forces to do the job.

Under most circumstances divorce is not the answer. At the same time, when a marriage has gone far enough off the track that there is no hope of making it work or last then there needs to be a viable way to end it so that both parties can move forward with life.

That's where a basic divorce would be worth having in the Philippines. But to think that alimony and or child support enforcement is feasible here is folly. Divorce settlement hearings in this country would clog up these pre-industrial society level courts until the next millennium. Even then, the offending party (or should I say victim :behindsofa: ) simply moves to another island as do murders and rapists now and live out their lives without being found.

So hopefully the churches and government will come to terms with this and institute a quick, low cost, no fault divorce so that people can escape bad or even dangerous marriages and enjoy life with someone else.

-Afterthought- This will probably work only until the economy is good enough that people take out life insurance policies on their spouses. Then look out!!!


----------

